# New photography site  called  One photo a day



## hectorlopezberges (Mar 28, 2013)

I´m going to try posting one photo a day, everyday for the rest of my life.

If you can chech  is One photo a day  , is a blog about photography, mainly with travel photos, but i will also add articles about photo skills, and reviews of photographic gear.

Please feel free to criticize, as i´m am new with blogger.

One photo a day keep you always awake!!


Best regards


----------



## red24amos (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I really like your photos, Specially because they are from my favorite country in the world. Good work.



Luccanazario.com


----------



## Mully (Mar 28, 2013)

I like your images but I do not like the site layout.......it does not flow and needs too


----------



## hectorlopezberges (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for your positive comments about my pictures 

And thank you very much for your comment about the layout.  I don´t like it that much, to be honest. I have just began with Blogger, i used to use my own domain www.onephotoaday.com  (now redirected) and the CMS joomla to build my site.  But it receives so many spam, and hacker attacks, so eventually i decided to go Blogger, to see if google can avoid hacker attacks better than i do.  

Í´m still working with the blogger to see if i can add more functions to the site, like contact, or others. 

Well i will keep triying


----------

